# Test Time in less than 1000 hours - how are ya doing



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Mar 6, 2015)

So far I've logged about 230 hours of studying and will be doing a "practice run" using the ncees sample exam tomorrow to see if there are any topics I need to strengthen more. How is everyone else's preparation going?

Also I realized today that there is only about 1000 hours until the exam...so what percent of remaining time are you planning to study....I know I'm about 70 hours from reaching the 300 hours many folks recommend so need to dedicate about 7% of the remaining time to studying!


----------



## P-E (Mar 8, 2015)

I spent the last 40 hours reviewing my afternoon discipline. I'm glad I did.

With that many hours you're probably okay for the am session.


----------



## IlliniWood (Mar 9, 2015)

I think I spent about 300-400 hours studying. Basically at this point, I was just concentrating on doing problems. Even if it was just copying the problem and the solution from the book, it was enough to stick in the memory regarding the approach. Found a couple of questions on the exam that were very similar scenarios to practice problems from MERM.


----------



## TheBigPig (Mar 9, 2015)

Three weeks to go in Dr. Tom's 20 Week Review, focusing on HVAC and Heat Transfer. In the 3 remaining weeks prior to the exam I plan on reviewing every problem completed during the 20 week review, and focus on the NCEES practice exam. At this point, I am ready to get this thing over with.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2015)

Theoretically, with 1000 hours, you could still get in 300 hours, but you might go insane.

Good luck to all those who are preparing. Never give up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Mar 15, 2015)

Lot of work right now, but worth it in the end.

If you plan to tab books, or get organized in some other way, keep in mind you need time to do that. Seems easy and like you could just get it done fast, but I found it takes a good bit of time.


----------



## IlliniWood (Mar 16, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Lot of work right now, but worth it in the end.
> 
> If you plan to tab books, or get organized in some other way, keep in mind you need time to do that. Seems easy and like you could just get it done fast, but I found it takes a good bit of time.


Agreed. I took a review course and would spend nights re-watching the lectures and tabbing / highlighting my references. Basically ended up watching each lecture at least twice.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm probably in the minority here but over-tabbing can become a hindrance. I tabbed only the main sections of the MERM (following the Shaggy method) and then a few tables that I used very often during my studies. So for example, I had the Stoichiometric balanced equations chart tabbed as well as a few other tables. At the most, aside from the main MERM sections, I had 5-8 additional tabs at the top of my MERM.

I found that it was better practice to work as many problems as possible. During my time working these problems I highlighted the equations that I used often. I was able to turn to the main sections and find equations I needed very quickly during the practice exams I performed using this method.

Again, to each his own, but I would spend more time on the practice problems than simply tabbing for the sake of it.


----------



## IlliniWood (Mar 16, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I'm probably in the minority here but over-tabbing can become a hindrance. I tabbed only the main sections of the MERM (following the Shaggy method) and then a few tables that I used very often during my studies. So for example, I had the Stoichiometric balanced equations chart tabbed as well as a few other tables. At the most, aside from the main MERM sections, I had 5-8 additional tabs at the top of my MERM.
> 
> I found that it was better practice to work as many problems as possible. During my time working these problems I highlighted the equations that I used often. I was able to turn to the main sections and find equations I needed very quickly during the practice exams I performed using this method.
> 
> Again, to each his own, but I would spend more time on the practice problems than simply tabbing for the sake of it.




There's definitely a fine line. I probably over-tabbed, but I had mine color-coded (with matching tabs in my review course notes) by discipline (HVAC = Blue, MD = Green, TFS = Red) so it was a little easier to navigate.

Bottom line, do whatever you feel comfortable with, just don't wait until the last minute to start highlighting your references. Do it as you go.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 16, 2015)

IlliniWood said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm probably in the minority here but over-tabbing can become a hindrance. I tabbed only the main sections of the MERM (following the Shaggy method) and then a few tables that I used very often during my studies. So for example, I had the Stoichiometric balanced equations chart tabbed as well as a few other tables. At the most, aside from the main MERM sections, I had 5-8 additional tabs at the top of my MERM.
> ...




That's the most important statement. It's great to have this wealth of information on prep methods but each person needs to adapt that knowledge to their specific study style. If you're someone who needs to highlight/tab/notate a lot, by all means do so.

Highlighting/tabbing should be an on-going process. Every time you do a problem that information - equation/reference table etc. should be noted.


----------

